# Powder mildew.... again...



## that_girl (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi everyone,
it keeps coming back :hairpull: 
i am in the beginning of the 8th week of flowering, i fixed the humidity issue (i have an AC inside of the tent that's pulling the air from the outside, and a 6' inline fan that is pulling the air through the filter, through the lamp and outside) the humidity dropped to the 40s
i guess the only thing i cant fix is that i'm in Cali and everyone here has it...
any suggestions?


----------



## nouvellechef (Jun 1, 2011)

Eagle20


----------



## that_girl (Jun 1, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Eagle20


is it ok to use i flowering?... i have two weeks left...


----------



## nouvellechef (Jun 1, 2011)

that_girl said:
			
		

> is it ok to use i flowering?... i have two weeks left...



Oh no. Srry, should of elaborated. Absolutely not. Use it moving foward, one spray before going into flower and all your veg plants right now. Chalk these girls up to learning experience, harvest now if its bad and dont be smoking it, let alone others. GL


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 1, 2011)

I agree with *nouvel*..and would also add..if ya can remove the pm leaf  do so..that may buy more time..Just my thaughts


take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## that_girl (Jun 1, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Oh no. Srry, should of elaborated. Absolutely not. Use it moving foward, one spray before going into flower and all your veg plants right now. Chalk these girls up to learning experience, harvest now if its bad and dont be smoking it, let alone others. GL


R u saying i cant do ANYTHING AT ALL right now, :shocked: and i cant smoke it ???? (runs away to smoke a ball, to stop herself from hyperventilating...)


----------



## nouvellechef (Jun 1, 2011)

Haha. I know, it sucks. You can easily spray organic stuff up to day of harvest that will only help battle it. Potassium bi carbonate will help out too. But eagle20 and it don't matter if you live in Cali or not, stuff will irradicate it as long as you follow a procedure like clockwork.


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 1, 2011)

Are you indoors?  

get a sulphur burner before your next grow.


----------



## that_girl (Jun 1, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Haha. I know, it sucks. You can easily spray organic stuff up to day of harvest that will only help battle it. Potassium bi carbonate will help out too. But eagle20 and it don't matter if you live in Cali or not, stuff will irradicate it as long as you follow a procedure like clockwork.


thank u nouvellechef, so can i smoke it?????


----------



## that_girl (Jun 1, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Are you indoors?
> 
> get a sulphur burner before your next grow.


it is on my wish list


----------



## Wetdog (Jun 1, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Are you indoors?
> 
> get a sulphur burner before your next grow.


:yeahthat: 

Get one now if you can, or there is a good chance you'll lose it all.

Don't smoke moldy bud. Period!

Wet


----------



## nouvellechef (Jun 1, 2011)

that_girl said:
			
		

> thank u nouvellechef, so can i smoke it?????



Idk. Your lungs. Your call. Post a pic. But honestly, knowing me, I am gonna say no as I am real picky about my medz. Too picky


----------



## that_girl (Jun 1, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Are you indoors?
> 
> get a sulphur burner before your next grow.


my 8th week just started, (yesterday) can i still use it??


----------



## valleyboy (Jun 1, 2011)

I really doubt a sulfur burner or anything else is going to help at this point.  Like the others said, chalk it up.  

Smoking the buds will put you at serious risk for a lung infection and they'll be very harsh.

I'm sure it'll make good compost though.

IDK if it was the eagle20, but there was a foliar spray that had mildew eating bacteria.  The bacteria would live on the plant after the first spray and eat any mildew or mold.

Try the eagle20 next time, DON'T use duct tape (if you are) and wipe down your entire grow room and all tools before starting your next crop.


----------



## that_girl (Jun 2, 2011)

valleyboy said:
			
		

> I really doubt a sulfur burner or anything else is going to help at this point.  Like the others said, chalk it up.
> 
> Smoking the buds will put you at serious risk for a lung infection and they'll be very harsh.
> 
> ...


compost  :bolt: :bong1: 
thanks for the duct tape tip,  and I'll try to google that foliar spray


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 2, 2011)

that_girl said:
			
		

> my 8th week just started, (yesterday) can i still use it??


 

No, but for next time.


----------



## Wetdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Seems like there was someone here who used a burner just before harvest and said there were no taste issues.

I really don't remember, and the thread got lost in the crash. So, ????

Wet


----------



## kaotik (Jun 2, 2011)

where did the duct tape issue come up, and why is it bad? :confused2:
serenade is organic and supposed to eat molds/mildews, but i find it lacking. (but it could be the product you were thinking)

i'm also battling PM, thatgirl. 
i'm not as harsh as the others though, i'll battle it untill it starts getting onto the smaller bud leafs, then i'll throw in the towel and chop early before it get's onto the buds.
and i will smoke my buds. because like i said, i chop it before it gets everywhere.

heard/seen people spray their plant down with high ph water before crop, supposed to kill it (or a skim milk + water mix)
..i've never attempted or thought much of either of those myself though.


----------



## woodydude (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm just off the phone to my m8, he has done battle with pm over the years (25yrs + growing) and smoked buds from the effected plant.
I dont know if you want to give this a try, personally, I wouldnt since I know how nasty mould spores can be but here is his cure. 
He said he stripped the leaves from the effected area buds, then mix 1 cup of water and 1 tablespoon of baking soda in a spray bottle and spray the plants well, both sides of the remaining leaves/buds. He claims this will not hurt your plant or affect the buds. I have never tried this or had to deal with pm but he swears this works. 
He also said something about neem oil being able to deal with it too but I lost concentration by that point. I have been blasting all day and am about at the point of no return and its not 7pm yet here!! Oh happy days, Blue Cheese is great 
Peace W


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Jun 2, 2011)

I just got rid of pm for the most part all I used was an organic powder you add to water called GreenCure, you can use that all the way up to harvest, but it says it controlls it, doesnt completely get rid of it in your room, i think....


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 2, 2011)

JMO, but spraying is a temp fix, its in your room and will be back next grow probably, also be aware if you cut clones off plants in veg, and they showed pm in flower, your clones will almost certainly get pm in flower also, sulphur burn is a safe way to make sure you pm doesnt show up when its to late, ie week 7-8 of flower.


----------



## that_girl (Jun 4, 2011)

Wetdog said:
			
		

> Seems like there was someone here who used a burner just before harvest and said there were no taste issues.
> 
> I really don't remember, and the thread got lost in the crash. So, ????
> 
> Wet


ok, I'll do it... I've heard the same... keep u posted


----------



## that_girl (Jun 4, 2011)

kaotik said:
			
		

> where did the duct tape issue come up, and why is it bad? :confused2:
> serenade is organic and supposed to eat molds/mildews, but i find it lacking. (but it could be the product you were thinking)
> 
> i'm also battling PM, thatgirl.
> ...


can i cut some of it and let the rest go for a while?


----------



## kaotik (Jun 5, 2011)

that's what i do.. it only buys you a bit of time. but hey, it gets your pot closer to being finished.

i'm not telling you to do that though.. not without seeing how bad your problem is. but for me, i try my best to keep it off the buds by wiping it off/taking leafs off to try to get me farther. 
that said, i am still dead against smoking it. 

as long as it stays on an area that i'll be cropping off anyway, i'll stick with pulling leaves/wiping. when it starts getting close to what i'll smoke, i pull the plug.



i have a question myself about a technique i've read, but have been timid to try, if any others have experience..
i'm close, need about 2 weeks, but it's starting to get to my breaking point. i can continue to pull leaves and wipe, but i wont get much past this week i'm betting.
the serenade concentrate did nothing for me 

the high ph water trick; does it mess with the plant? i always thought a high ph foliar spray would cause damage to the plant, so never tried it. 
thought it may be detrimental to quality too.
any input?


----------



## that_girl (Jun 5, 2011)

kaotik said:
			
		

> that's what i do.. it only buys you a bit of time. but hey, it gets your pot closer to being finished.
> 
> i'm not telling you to do that though.. not without seeing how bad your problem is. but for me, i try my best to keep it off the buds by wiping it off/taking leafs off to try to get me farther.
> that said, i am still dead against smoking it.
> ...


u prob would b better of posting it on the forum,i have the least experience around here. 
 the PM Wash i was using for a couple of days ,(that totally messed up the leafs) has a pH of 3(!)
i'm using a sulfur burner will keep posted on the results


----------



## evilmidnytefairy (Jul 4, 2011)

Ive had very good results using serenade.  You might could mix a weak solution of it to spray right before lights off and spray your plant trying to get more on the leaves than the buds.  After battling with pm, we now use it starting pretty young as a preventative for it...and since we started doing this, no more pm.  Just a thought.


----------

